# Aquascan



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Hi ladies anyone know places in/around Cardiff/Bristol that I could go for an aquascan?


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

CRGW in Llantrisant used to do them - not sure if they still do.
BQ. xx


----------

